# Weird election slogans: Save the GST, vote Liberal



## GAP (4 Nov 2007)

Weird election slogans: Save the GST, vote Liberal
Charles Gordon The Ottawa Citizen Sunday, November 04, 2007
Article Link

The way it looks now, the Liberal party will get one vote in the next federal election -- assuming Stéphane Dion decides not to abstain. To understand how a once-mighty and awfully arrogant political party could be brought to this level it is necessary to look back into political history.

The term "way back," as it is understood in modern Canadian journalism, means Tuesday.

On Tuesday, the Conservative government introduced its economic statement, which showed a whopping surplus and a bunch of tax cuts, including another one percentage point off the goods and services tax. In response, Dion announced that his party would continue its strategy of aggressively abstaining on confidence motions in the House of Commons.

This had the effect of reducing the number of potential Liberal voters in the next federal election to 78. Still, there was the potential to build from that. However, Dion was not finished. He then suggested that a government led by him (pause here for ironic laughter) might reverse the cuts to the GST made by the Conservatives.

In his enthusiasm, Dion apparently forgot that what he was proposing was an increase in taxes. This is because rescinding a tax cut is the same as increasing taxes, at least as far as potential supporters, now down to 46, are concerned.

Most political experts are of the opinion that promising voters tax increases is one of the least effective strategies available. But there is more to consider than that.

The relationship of the Liberal party and the GST is a most unusual one, a collection of some of the least proud moments in the party's history.
More on link


----------



## JBoyd (4 Nov 2007)

I do not know if it was meant to be... however I found a bit of humour in that.


----------



## MP 811 (4 Nov 2007)

hopefully, the throngs of support the Liberals get (ie - sheep) will actually sit down for once and think that this might not be the best party to support after all.

Unfortunately, i'll probably be wrong on this one..... :


----------



## Flip (4 Nov 2007)

> Dion announced that his party would continue its strategy of aggressively abstaining on confidence motions in the House of Commons.


.   :

It's like getting the Rick Mercer Report every day.... ;D


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (4 Nov 2007)

Sinister Sam said:
			
		

> hopefully, the throngs of support the Liberals get (ie - sheep) will actually sit down for once and think that this might not be the best party to support after all.
> 
> Unfortunately, i'll probably be wrong on this one..... :



It's funny you should say that because many people (myself included) believe that government's should be raising consumption taxes as opposed to lowering them and then passing the savings on to income and corporate tax cuts. The idea is that higher consumption taxes will encourage investment and savings which lead to higher growth for the country. Anyway, it's such a politically unpopular idea that even musing about it is a cause for consternation as evidenced by the story above


----------



## a_majoor (4 Nov 2007)

The GST cut is positive in the sense that it provides tax relief to low income Canadians who don't pay income tax. As well, the reality is that the current government is in a minority position, and (until recently) felt that perusing aggressive income tax cuts would have led to a defeat in the house and a new election.

With the new reality in the house, national polling numbers and party finances, I expect to see the Conservatives creating a bolder tax cutting policy in the full budget in February. (As a voter, they better not disappoint!)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Nov 2007)

Dion finds himself in a no win situation and he would have been better to shut up rather than underline what everyone is already thinking about him. the day before the tax cuts it was thought that the Cons were only cutting the GST and he was roasting them by saying that they should cut personal income taxes not the GST. when the next day arrived and they cut in three areas...personal, corporate and GST it really left the Liberals stymied...what to say, what to say?
A GST cut helps everyone who has to buy things....that's all of us....and it's now 2% reduced from what it was 2 years ago so there are some real savings there.
A raise in the personal exemption this year and in years to comes gives us who pay income tax a break that we need and right away...this year.
Corporate tax relief helps business to deal with a ballooning dollar and hopefully frees up some cash for investing in jobs.
When the Government is swimming in cash it's time to give us all a break...we are one of the highest taxed peoples in the world with taxes on everything including tax! Of course the Libs and Dippers have never seen a tax they didn't like and their strategy is to tax and spend like there's no tomorrow.
Mr Dion probably needs to be reminded that people don't like tax collectors......in New Testament days they were thought to be unclean and refered to as "tax collectors and sinners" not much has changed really....no one likes paying them.


----------



## Flip (5 Nov 2007)

> It's funny you should say that because many people (myself included) believe that government's should be raising consumption taxes as opposed to lowering them and then passing the savings on to income and corporate tax cuts.



Tax cuts for people who make enough to actually pay tax is nice but not progressive.
Consumption tax is a nice idea on paper but the paper burden to small business
is onerous. I oughtta know.  If you work 50-60 hours a week and you have month 
left at the end of the money - you don't have an extra few hours to do the paper 
work and you might have borrowed that GST and PST to pay the power bill. 
You don't have time for the audits - the choice is, do the books or make money to buy food.



> Mr Dion probably needs to be reminded that people don't like tax collectors......in New Testament days they were thought to be unclean and refered to as "tax collectors and sinners" not much has changed really....no one likes paying them.



I clearly recall the NDP idea of bringing in an inheritance tax. (Not as far back)
They dropped it half way through the election...... ;D

Dion could be about a lot of ideas of his own - He's not.
Bank and debt reform could be his crusade.
Except that under the liberals we all got to go far deeper into debt.
As opposition he has failed - he simply opposes whatever the government does.
A four year old could do that.  The liberals are clearly out of ideas.
They can't get by on entitlement "we should be in charge"anymore.

I say GOOD!

As for the throne speech with all of the dire warnings.....
"You do as we say or we'll pull the plug"

I believe I'd like to play poker with that guy (Dion). >
And I never play cards. ;D


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (5 Nov 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Tax cuts for people who make enough to actually pay tax is nice but not progressive.
> Consumption tax is a nice idea on paper but the paper burden to small business
> is onerous. I oughtta know.  If you work 50-60 hours a week and you have month
> left at the end of the money - you don't have an extra few hours to do the paper
> ...



I also support the laggard provinces being motivated to harmonise their sales taxes, aswell


----------



## Greymatters (5 Nov 2007)

There are too many things to make fun of here to do the job properly...


----------



## a_majoor (8 Nov 2007)

The Liberals are finally coming up with something besides "we don't agree [but we abstain]". It will be interesting to get the figures from the UK to see if this plan has any real merit or just "Fun with numbers".

Of course, as a follower of the classical school of economics, I am biased against it already; lowering taxes and regulatory burdens is the key to greater wealth and "fairness" (although what they should really say and mean is Justice). The voters will judge:

http://www.thestar.com/News/Canada/article/274863



> *Dion to unveil anti-poverty plan*
> November 08, 2007
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> ...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Nov 2007)

Is child poverty what people are really concerned about in this country? Of course it's important...so is motherhood. It's not where the majority of Canadians are going to get excited about voting for him. When I get my pay statement each month and realize how much is going into Government coffers that's what gets me excited. The first four months of the year went to just paying income tax and another couple of months to pay for the GST and the other oppressive taxes we pay in this country. It wouldn't be so bad if I could see value for my money but when I turn around and it's been given to friends of the Government for no work (ADSCAM) or wasted on stupid projects like the Gun Registry and the HR scandal then you're getting me excited about never voting for you again. Mr Dion needs to understand that he needs to revamp the Liberal party from top to bottom and get rid of their old ways of thinking...first thing to do is get rid of the sense of entitlement and the arrogant assumption that they are the natural governing party.
Mr Harper is proving daily that someone else can do the job without coming up with new schemes to waste more of our hard earned money.


----------



## Redeye (9 Nov 2007)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> The GST cut is positive in the sense that it provides tax relief to low income Canadians who don't pay income tax. As well, the reality is that the current government is in a minority position, and (until recently) felt that perusing aggressive income tax cuts would have led to a defeat in the house and a new election.
> 
> With the new reality in the house, national polling numbers and party finances, I expect to see the Conservatives creating a bolder tax cutting policy in the full budget in February. (As a voter, they better not disappoint!)



How much GST, however, do people whose income is so low that they don't pay income tax, really actually pay.  Low income Canadians, all else being equal, would allocate more substantial portions of their income to housing and food rather than the discretionary spending that higher earners have.  Someone whose income is so low that they don't pay income tax likely will save very, very little from the GST cut, since most of what they spend their money on is not subject to taxes.  Don't forget they also receive a cheque from the government four times a year that's a GST credit.

I'd rather see broader cuts to the lower brackets and an increase in the basic personal exemption to get more low income folks off the tax rolls altogether and reduces the tax burden on most Canadians.  While we should be using the surplus as an opportunity to retire public debt, it should also go toward giving some back to the public that funded it.


----------



## DBA (9 Nov 2007)

Redeye said:
			
		

> How much GST, however, do people whose income is so low that they don't pay income tax, really actually pay.  Low income Canadians, all else being equal, would allocate more substantial portions of their income to housing and food rather than the discretionary spending that higher earners have.  Someone whose income is so low that they don't pay income tax likely will save very, very little from the GST cut, since most of what they spend their money on is not subject to taxes.  Don't forget they also receive a cheque from the government four times a year that's a GST credit.
> 
> I'd rather see broader cuts to the lower brackets and an increase in the basic personal exemption to get more low income folks off the tax rolls altogether and reduces the tax burden on most Canadians.  While we should be using the surplus as an opportunity to retire public debt, it should also go toward giving some back to the public that funded it.



Depending on how you define poverty a substantial number of those classified as such pay significant GST each year. The GST/HST credit is meant to offset the costs of paying the GST but isn't indexed to or calculated off the GST as far as I know. That means savings to even the lowest income Canadian the first time they buy anything subject to the GST. 

The basic personal exemption is being increased, by $700 to $9,600 retroactive to Jan. 1, 2007 and increasing to $10,100 in 2009. The lowest tax bracket was put back down to 15% from the 15.5% they raised it to last year.


----------



## GAP (9 Nov 2007)

Uh....guys, according to the Liberal Party in the last election, the poor, with their broods of kids under six, and collecting a $100.00 cheque per month for each of them, are only going to spend it on beer and popcorn. GST is charged on both those items, therefore, they will save BUNDLES !!  ;D


----------



## Reccesoldier (9 Nov 2007)

So Dion is saying that he is going to simultaneously reduce overall poverty by 30% and child poverty by 50%.  So does this mean that 20% of the children he is going to miraculously save from poverty are going to be removed from the poor homes they live in? Or is it that he will discriminate against poor without children in favor of _saving_ his arbitrary 50% of poor children?

No plan, a new unattainable "priority" 

Kyoto part deux.


----------



## Brad Sallows (9 Nov 2007)

>15% from the 15.5% they raised it to last year.

By "last year" I assume you mean earlier announcements affecting the 2007 tax year.  In my universe, I paid 15.25% in the lowest bracket for 2006.  Whatever 2007 was going to be, it is now 15%.  People can piss and moan all they like about who promised what, but the GST will be down to 5%, the lowest income bracket rate is down to 15%, and the basic personal exemption is up.  In 1999 federal rates were 17%, 26%, and 29%.  Every bit has helped.


----------



## a_majoor (10 Nov 2007)

Well, Prime Minister Harper won't have to look too far to hit Mr Dion right between the eyes:

http://mark-peters.blogspot.com/2007/11/lest-people-forget.html



> *Lest people forget*
> 
> In 1989, the Liberals said they'd eliminate child poverty by 2000. From 1989 to 2000, child poverty rose 43%. Stephane Dion was probably living in France at the time.
> 
> ...



Of course, this is almost as easy as looking at the Liberal record of what they promised to do about Kyoto vs what actually happened.


----------



## Brad Sallows (10 Nov 2007)

>Liberal Leader Stephane Dion says his party would cut the number of Canadians living in poverty by 30 per cent if they form the next government.

Heck, I can do that. Just define down the LICO and LIM, which are the basis of measure of almost every fraction of Canadians claimed to be living in poverty.


----------



## Flip (10 Nov 2007)

> No plan, a new unattainable "priority"
> 
> Kyoto part deux.



He could buy another dog....... ;D

Name it "Poverty"


----------



## a_majoor (4 Dec 2007)

More election fever dreams in the air:

http://bctory.blogspot.com/2007/12/left-turn-ahead.html



> *Left Turn Ahead?*
> Really, how could this be the least bit surprising to me?
> 
> Stéphane Dion signalled yesterday that he will take a left-leaning platform of social programs into the next election, as he vowed to run a campaign that will create a "collision" between Liberal and Conservative visions of Canada.
> ...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Dec 2007)

I just love that phrase the left love to banter around "progressive-minded Canadians." It's short form for those who think Conservatives have just stopped swinging from the trees and are slightly to the right of Genghis Khan. :rage:


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I just love that phrase the left love to banter around "progressive-minded Canadians." It's short form for those who think Conservatives have just stopped swinging from the trees and are slightly to the right of Genghis Khan. :rage:


It ranks right up there with "right thinking Canadians". How dare they tell us what it's right to think!  :rage:


----------



## a_majoor (21 Dec 2007)

This puff piece in the Star is an indication where the Liberals might be headed.......

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/287314



> *Justin Trudeau to outline vision for Canada's future*
> TheStar.com - News - Justin Trudeau to outline vision for Canada's future
> Liberal fundraiser a chance to draw young people into process and `refresh' party, organizer says
> December 20, 2007
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2007)

Is it just me, or does JT look like a young Keith Richards?


----------



## Reccesoldier (22 Dec 2007)

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does JT look like a young Keith Richards?



Kieth Richards was young??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Dec 2007)

Well, I don't know about young, but JT's mother used to hang around with the Rolling Stones


----------



## Franko (22 Dec 2007)

Ebenezer 'the Grinch' Scrooge said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know about young, but JT's mother used to hang around with the Rolling Stones



 :rofl:

Might explain the incoherent mumbling and coat tail riding.

Regards


----------



## Bigrex (28 Dec 2007)

Well people seem to forget a few facts when criticizing the Libs.

1. It was the Cons who brought in the GST, sure the Libs promised to cut it, but realized that income really helped when trying to fund social programs to help Canadians, and most Canadians don't really miss that little amount of money.
2. It was the Cons that raised the lowest income tax rate to 15.5 when they gained power, so that .5 cut isn't much to brag about.
3. The fact that multi billion dollar companies pay taxes at a lower rate than individuals isn't great either, they still make more than their fare share, it just means the CEO's have to make payments on their beemers and ferraris instead of buying them outright.

The cons are all about paying off the debt, and their supporters laud them for it, but are trying to reduce the main sources of government money they need to use to pay off that debt, so if they continue to pay large amounts off the debt, without that extra cash influx, the money has to come from somewhere, like DND's budget after Afghanistan, pension surpluses, social programs, heritage programs, you name it.

If they truly want to help the most disadvantaged, give a GST reduction card to every family that has low enough income based upon the annual income tax files, have it good for a year, this way they have to file income tax every year proving that their income hasn't increased above the cut off in order to qualify for a new card. Then these low income households present the card when purchasing items, and they pay a reduced GST, but those who can afford the extra money pay the full amount.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know about young, but JT's mother used to hang around with the Rolling Stones



Hear about the patio that Trudeau built?

Pierre mixed the mortar, and Maggie laid The Stones.... .... Ba-DUM-Bump!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (28 Dec 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Hear about the patio that Trudeau built?
> 
> Pierre mixed the mortar, and Maggie laid The Stones.... .... Ba-DUM-Bump!



What da ya mean?? ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2007)

Bigrex said:
			
		

> Well people seem to forget a few facts when criticizing the Libs.
> 
> 1. It was the Cons who brought in the GST, sure the Libs promised to cut it, but realized that income really helped when trying to fund social programs to help Canadians, and most Canadians don't really miss that little amount of money.
> 2. It was the Cons that raised the lowest income tax rate to 15.5 when they gained power, so that .5 cut isn't much to brag about.
> ...



There's a huge difference between helping the TRULY disadvantaged and supporting the welfare sucking, three generation, attitude of entitlement losers perpetuated by the liberal socialist system. Your card will just become a new system of barter for the dregs of society that refuse to be held accountable for their own predicament. Of course you would gladly make the hard working families pay the penalty to support the lazy and shiftless. How typical of the liberal attitude. Make everyone else pay for the lazy shiftless bastards that won't support themselves, so long as you can buy the vote from them.


----------



## Harris (28 Dec 2007)

+1 to Recceguy

I'm tired of MY money going to support people who are too lazy to support themselves.  While I realize not everyone falls into this category, many do.  I can cite examples, even within my own family unfortunately.

If someone wants a handout then they should have to work for it.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Dec 2007)

A couple of clarifications needed:



			
				Bigrex said:
			
		

> Well people seem to forget a few facts when criticizing the Libs.
> 
> 1. It was the Cons who brought in the GST, sure the Libs promised to cut it, but realized that income really helped when trying to fund social programs to help Canadians, and most Canadians don't really miss that little amount of money.



Yes, the Torries brought in the GST. They brought in the GST to pay off the debt that the Liberals incurred during Trudeau's years. If the Libs required the GST to pay for social programmes, they were funding them out of the wrong tax.



			
				Bigrex said:
			
		

> 2. It was the Cons that raised the lowest income tax rate to 15.5 when they gained power, so that .5 cut isn't much to brag about.



Actually, they cancelled a planned reduction to 15.5%, the didn't actually raise the tax level.



			
				Bigrex said:
			
		

> 3. The fact that multi billion dollar companies pay taxes at a lower rate than individuals isn't great either, they still make more than their fare share, it just means the CEO's have to make payments on their beemers and ferraris instead of buying them outright.



Which has what to do with the current government? There's a fine line to tread between sufficient taxation of corporations and creating a climate where companies find Canada to expensive to operate in. The result of which would be increased unemployment, increased demand for social programmes, and reduced tax revenue.



			
				Bigrex said:
			
		

> The cons are all about paying off the debt, and their supporters laud them for it, but are trying to reduce the main sources of government money they need to use to pay off that debt, so if they continue to pay large amounts off the debt, without that extra cash influx, the money has to come from somewhere, like DND's budget after Afghanistan, pension surpluses, social programs, heritage programs, you name it.



I rather think that the reduction in taxation levels stimulates the economy and increases the number of working Canadians. The follow on is greater tax revenue.



			
				Bigrex said:
			
		

> If they truly want to help the most disadvantaged, give a GST reduction card to every family that has low enough income based upon the annual income tax files, have it good for a year, this way they have to file income tax every year proving that their income hasn't increased above the cut off in order to qualify for a new card. Then these low income households present the card when purchasing items, and they pay a reduced GST, but those who can afford the extra money pay the full amount.



A GST reduction does help the lowest earners. Lower income Canadians spend a greater portion of their wages on taxable items, thereby recovering a greater portion of their wages through the GST savings.

The end point, regardless of the party in power now or in the future, is that we're paying for spending money we didn't have in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Bigrex (29 Dec 2007)

"A GST reduction does help the lowest earners. Lower income Canadians spend a greater portion of their wages on taxable items, thereby recovering a greater portion of their wages through the GST savings."

This statement is completely false, sounds like Torie propaganda to me,  but lowest earning households spend the majority of their income on rent, and groceries, which are not taxable, then utility bills, which are taxed, but have to be paid, this usually doesn't leave much for luxury items or spending sprees at Walmart. I know a single mother working 40 hours a week at minimum wage, making just over $1000 a month after taxes. out of that she has to pay rent, which at best is only 5 hundred, then groceries for three people has to be say 300 at least, then she has to pay for electricity, say 150 per month so she cannot afford cable, a phone, credit cards, a car, and she has maybe under $200 left to spend on taxable items, actually 172 plus taxes, and the extra 1% will give an extra $2-5 to spend a month, not exactly jaw dropping amounts. And like I said, those were best case scenario amounts, I haven't asked her what her bills are, but she and her kids do not have a very high quality of life, but cannot apply for assistance because she works full time hours.

And the liberals had lowered income tax to 15% , but the Cons raised it to 15.5% after they were elected, and are acting like this .5 drop is a them doing a great thing for Canadians, but most Canadians are not fooled. I am not  pro liberal, as much as I am Anti-Conservative, as i would rather vote for the Green party than vote blue again.


----------



## DarkFire (31 Dec 2007)

IMHO a GST cut, even a small one with only a 1% reduction does help. If I'm making just $1000 a month and with a GST of 6%, and income tax of 15.5% I'll be left with only $785. At the same time with 5% GST and 15% Income tax, I'm now left with $800. That is $15 more then what I would be left with if this tax reduction takes effect. That $15 dollars, while still a small amount, will bring a total amount of $180 more money earned by the end of the year. (This is not counting other expenses after the income tax and GST payments.)

These are simply the numbers, I'm not going to be political about this issue because by doing so I am stepping out of my lane.


----------



## TCBF (31 Dec 2007)

Bigrex said:
			
		

> ... as i would rather vote for the Green party than vote blue again.



- The Green Agenda is a thinly disguised Marxist Agenda - shut down the Western World and give all of the money to Third World Dictators.

- As for taxes, you are missing the point: To bring about real tax cuts, we need to start trimming the federal bureaucracy.  Get the Feds out of areas that the Constitution says are Provincial responsibilities and stop bribing people with their own tax dollars.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (31 Dec 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - The Green Agenda is a thinly disguised Marxist Agenda - shut down the Western World and give all of the money to Third World Dictators.
> 
> - As for taxes, you are missing the point: To bring about real tax cuts, we need to start trimming the federal bureaucracy.  Get the Feds out of areas that the Constitution says are Provincial responsibilities and stop bribing people with their own tax dollars.



Yeah how about stop paying people not to work every year for 5 or 6 months in the resource sector too.


----------



## TCBF (1 Jan 2008)

- You must mean the fishery, because farmers don't get to go on pogey once their wheat is siezed by the Western Canadian Wheat Board.


----------



## Rodahn (1 Jan 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - You must mean the fishery, because farmers don't get to go on pogey once their wheat is siezed by the Western Canadian Wheat Board.



Western Canadian Wheat Board??? I was always under the impression that it was the Canadian Wheat Board........


----------



## Cronicbny (1 Jan 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Western Canadian Wheat Board??? I was always under the impression that it was the Canadian Wheat Board........



True, it is called that. However, only farmers west of Ontario need submit their product to the CWB... pretty fair eh?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Jan 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - You must mean the fishery, because farmers don't get to go on pogey once their wheat is siezed by the Western Canadian Wheat Board.



Not farmers....fishery and forestry sectors in Atlantic canada...but there's no culture of defeat down here...no siree!


----------



## a_majoor (9 Feb 2008)

The Natural Ruling Party on fundraising. Anyone want to call Elections Canada and ask for an opinion?

http://www.stephentaylor.ca/archives/000946.html



> Liberal fundraising, alive and well!
> 
> Just landed in my inbox, this alleged Liberal fundraising flyer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Apr 2008)

You know, for a really smart guy, an acknowledged expert on Canadian politics, Jeffrey Simpson can be really, really thick. Consider his latest, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_:

 http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080411.wcosimp12/BNStory/specialComment/home


> Here's your platform, Mr. Dion
> 
> JEFFREY SIMPSON
> 
> ...



Now, I believe that Mr. Simpson wants almost anyone other than Stephen Harper to win the next election, but I cannot believe that this advice – *”Bring back the GST! Vote Liberal!”* – is designed to do anything other than to consign poor, bumbling Stéphane Dion to the political trash heap.

First, however, Mr. Simpson is right: _”personal income taxes should be lowered, especially the marginal rates on low- to moderate-income taxpayers,”_ and money needs to _”be put into upgrading the country's infrastructure that ... badly needs more money”_. On top of that, even though Simpson would disagree, we need to spend more on the military and on foreign aid.

Second, and I’m pretty sure Simpson would disagree again, we need to continue paying down the complete national (government) debt – federal *and* provincial – until it is about 25% of GDP.

The solution, the one I think Prime Minister Harper understands is that:

•	We, all of us, at the federal and provincial levels, must spend less – programme need to be cut; and

•	We, all of us, at the federal and provincial levels, must spend smarter – less overlap, less duplication, less pork-barrelling.

The rest of us need to remember that “we”- all of us – pay all the bills, all the time. We are entitled to good management from our employees: the MPs, and MPPs, and MLAs.

As a card carrying, dues paying Tory I really hope _Cityoen_ Dion is stupid enough to follow Simpson’s advice. I want Harper to get a majority government.

Bring back the GST! Vote Liberal!


----------



## RangerRay (12 Apr 2008)

> If the Liberals wanted to up the ante, they would call for a carbon tax that, within five years or so, could bring in another $20-billion or more, depending on how the tax was structured.



Well, this would be dumb.  We here the Interior of BC are getting ready to toss out the BC Liberals because of their new carbon tax coming in July.  The scary thing is, the NDP is criticising this tax because it will disproportionately hurt us in the hinterlands than the latte-sucking yuppies in Vancouver.  

If Dion repeats this, he can say goodbye to any votes outside of the major metropolitan ridings.

Handing the federal government another $20 billion does not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling either.

Edited for punctuation.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Apr 2008)

Simpson has a hidden agenda!! He's a under cover Tory. People love the GST so much I'm sure they'll go for a platform where you raise it 2 per cent. this guy's been listening to too many old liberal speeches. People want to give less to the Government not more.....promising to raise taxes does not get you elected. I want a Tory majority also so if Dion wants to follow this hare brained advice.....well he can fill his boots.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Oct 2009)

The _Good Grey Globe_’s Jeffrey Simpson, the _commentariat_’s leading _Blue Liberal_ (and *very* occasional _Red Tory_), who never met a tax he didn’t like or a *Harperite* he did (he cannot force himself to call Harper and his minions _Conservatives_ because he cannot stomach a conservative who is not in the Robert Stanfield/Joe Clark mould), weighs in with more advice for _Prince Michael_, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/to-be-a-credible-alternative-the-liberals-need-to-be-fearless/article1312747/


> To be a credible alternative, the Liberals need to be fearless
> *The opposition needs bold economic ideas, not copycat Harperism*
> 
> Jeffrey Simpson
> ...




Great political advice: ask Canadians to vote for you because you plan to raise the tax they hate. With friends like Simpson _Iggy_ _Iffy_ _Icarus_ doesn’t need enemies.


----------

